# Can those of you who have tip signs tell me if it works?



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm just curious. When I log on I log on for both uber and lyft. Lyft I usually always get $2-5 tip. Uber as you know is hit or miss. I never expect a tip from uber drivers, so when it happens it's a pleasant surprise. If I get 10 px a day, 8 of them are uber riders ,so If I get a sign, I'm more or less targetting them. Even if it's just a dollar or two, it adds up. Sometimes ppl won't even tip $1 bc they think it's an insult. I'd like to write on the sign something like even a $1 is appreciated. Experience??


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Go on YouTube and find "Uberman". His real name is Randy. I ordered his headrest covers with tip signs and have been getting some nice tips every now and then.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I took an uber today and you know what I realized. ...At the end of the trip, I just wanted to quickly step out of the vehicle to rush to my house because I was just so sleepy. I forgot to tip but as soon as I realised that I gave the driver a $6 tip. After all how could I not tip the driver as an uber driver myself! Now I am thinking that most of these passengers who don't tip simply forget to tip because they are too excited to get out of the car to their destination.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes... they work. Most people still think that tips are part of the fare. But Uber has updated there tipping policy for riders...


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

I added a tip sign and made an additional $30 the first day (Saturday), with additional tips following every day since. Travis may not need tips to supplement _HIS_ income but his well underpaid drivers do! Several people have asked about it and I've explained the lawsuits and settlements including the clarification of the contractor status. It's this simple; if you're going to tip your "barista" for pouring you a cup of coffee, why would you hesitate to tip the person who just safely and comfortably drove you ten miles across town in rush hour traffic?

No offense to baristas intended. You're not doing it because you like pouring coffee, you're trying to make a living just like everyone else. You've gotta take every penny you can in this world!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Couple weeks ago I saw this uber driver with a tip sign, it was so big I could easily read it while driving 60mph from the next lane and thru a little tint(window was cracked). I don't know if it's working for that guy but one thing is for sure, it will catch every pax eye.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Without sign 3% pax tipped...
Now it is 9%...


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah the sign is working ...


----------

